# arctic cat 550i questions.



## rubiconrider (Aug 26, 2009)

hey guys, a buddy of mine is in the middle of buying an arctic cat 550i 4x4 and since im likely gonna be the one helping him work on it have a few questions. i have yet to see it he has just been telling me about it. are they the h1 platform like the 700? if so would the mudpro snorkels work with it? he's looking to put some bigger tires on it, likely 27's, just mud lites tho so nothing to aggressive. how do you figure it will turn em. i know we will likely have to clutch, but after that it should be fine, right? thanks in advance for any help


----------



## hemisareslow (Sep 19, 2011)

what year?


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Yeah that 550 will turn those 27's with no problem, even with stock clutching. All of the H1's are setup with the same frame and all, just different cc motors so the mud pro snorkles should work to a certain extent. Unless you already have some mud pro snorkles to go on it, it would be cheaper to just build your own.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

and the mudpro snorks are actually pretty restrictive... 2 inch snorks FTW. That thing will likely turn 29.5s pretty easily with just minimal clutching mods. It def will have no problems with 27s mudlites. They are super light compared to most 27in tires.

Question though... why put such a tame tire on a mud bike with snorks? From experience, I went the non aggressive tire route first. Just made me want something better and better. Till I arrived at the outlaw. If he is planning on going in the creeks very much, or playing in water/mud those mudlites arent gonna cut it IMO.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Chazman said:


> Yea, tire tread type determines the traction.
> You will either pass that mud hole or get stuck depending on your tires.


Not neccisarily. There's a lot more to it than just that, like Ground Clearance...


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

^^^ agreed P. my buddy has a brute with no lift and 28's. He does go pretty good, I'm running lift and HL springs and 30's. We run the exact same type of tire and he can't go through what I can, yes tires do make a deference but not when your dragging your skids and high centered.


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

Just when speaking from experience, you will always want to go bigger/better... those heavy ACs will just tick you off with an all terrain tire.


----------



## rubiconrider (Aug 26, 2009)

you guys dont realize how expensive atv tires are up here. i priced out a set of 29.5's one day at a dealer near me. not for the honda lol, i was just curious. just about 1000$ for a set :O. we do more trail riding/backroad cruising than anything. the snorks are for security, just in case. usually for ridin in the creeks/lakes around our palce. mostly hard bottoms and shale. the mud we find doesnt usually have water on top of it so there is no worry of getting swamped. and we do a lot of snow riding. we dont have the sweet atv parks you guys have with all the big creeks/holes, we just ride what we can find, and on a dry year mud tires are pointless. i would love to have a big bore bike with a set of laws but its just not practical for what i ride not to mention my price range lol. maybe if i gave up snowmobiling, which aint happening haha.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

sry... didnt notice that you were up in Canada... yea i bought my skinnies for 575 brand new two years ago!


----------



## rubiconrider (Aug 26, 2009)

greenkitty7 said:


> sry... didnt notice that you were up in Canada... yea i bought my skinnies for 575 brand new two years ago!


a guy i know is a highlifter dealer on the side up here and he sells all his friends everything at cost just so he can get lots of sales so he can keep the dealer to supply himself with parts, and his prices arent even that cheap


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

yea i got mine from a buddy down here that is a highlifter dealer. cash price.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

A set of skinny/wide mud tires commonly cost close to $1k now here in the states as well, especially with shipping.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

yea i cant get my "special price" anymore... lol. the best i can get skinnies for is 800


----------

